# Solved - I need help finding parts for my carftsman



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi, 
I recently purchased a used snowblower. The plastic bushing need to be replaced. They're both damaged. Any parts lookup sites that I use are unable to locate parts for my machine. I have tried Small Engine Parts Ottawa Based and Craftsman Parts Lookup by Model. I have a Craftsman model# 944.529182 and I'm located in Canada. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry, I'm not more help, but the Craftsman 944 prefix indicates Husqvarna/AYP as the manufacture.
I didn't find anything either but am suggesting you could look for a similar-looking Husqvarna or AYP (American yard products) .


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

dbert said:


> Sorry, I'm not more help, but the Craftsman 944 prefix indicates Husqvarna as the manufacture.
> I didn't find anything either but am suggesting you could look for a similar-looking Husqvarna


Awesome. I had no idea. This gets me going in the right direction.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

You're too quick. I edited my post to include AYP. The prefix indicates Husqvarna/AYP (American yard products).
Are the plastic bushings you need for the augar shaft?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

i have had good experiences ordering parts from this place.....






#1 Snowblower Parts Canada FREE SHIPPING!


Best Prices Best Service HUGE inventory for brands like Ariens, Sears Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Honda, John Deere, Mastercraft, Murray, MTD, Noma, Poulan, Sears, Sno King, Sno Tek Tecumseh, Toro, Troy Bilt, White and more



www.c-equipment.com


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

dbert said:


> You're too quick. I edited my post to include AYP. The prefix indicates Husqvarna/AYP (American yard products).
> Are the plastic bushings you need for the augar shaft?


That's ok. Yes the bushing at either end of the auger shaft. So, 2 of them.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Again, I dont know, but do they look anything like this?





Snowblower Flange Bearing 741-0493C parts | Sears PartsDirect


Snowblower Flange Bearing 741-0493C parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

It looks like this Oregon 73-025 Snow Blower Auger Bushing for Noma 54837 577023: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden. I'll see if I can get a pic today or tomorrow.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Ben. Here is your machine parts - 529182.pdf
From - Sears Parts Diagrams


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Hello Ben. Here is your machine parts - 529182.pdf
> From - Sears Parts Diagrams


Awwww yesss! Thank you. That's exactly what i needed. Took me two seconds to find the part #. I called it a bushing but it's actually an auger bearing. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Glad Grunt got you all set and btw love your title. Carftsman, I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Zavie said:


> Glad Grunt got you all set and btw love your title. Carftsman, I wish I'd thought of that.


Haha I just noticed the mistake.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Carftsman sure you didn't mean Barftsman ? like in i had 2 too many last night


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it the 420478 ? Were you able to source some ?


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is it the 420478 ? Were you able to source some ?


Yes, that's the #. I was able to find some about 15 minutes away.


----------



## Ben (Dec 14, 2016)

captchas said:


> Carftsman sure you didn't mean Barftsman ? like in i had 2 too many last night


I wish. I have 3 young kids. They don't mix well with hangovers.


----------

